# Moving to Idaho... leaves a lot of questions.



## DouglasB. (Mar 6, 2015)

Well folks, this southern man is moving west. My amazing wife and I will be headed to her home state towards the end of April. I've been out a few times visiting, and have fallen in love with the state overall. But man, I have no idea how to hunt it. I'm used to deer sign in the woods and hanging treestands. From what I've read it's a lot of horseback riding, and spot and stalks.  I am excited at the chance to draw back on so many different species. Elk, Mulies, Blacktail, Cougar, and such... but it's kind of overwhelming. Any of you been out west, and have any pointers?


----------



## joey1919 (Mar 6, 2015)

DouglasB. said:


> Well folks, this southern man is moving west. My amazing wife and I will be headed to her home state towards the end of April. I've been out a few times visiting, and have fallen in love with the state overall. But man, I have no idea how to hunt it. I'm used to deer sign in the woods and hanging treestands. From what I've read it's a lot of horseback riding, and spot and stalks.  I am excited at the chance to draw back on so many different species. Elk, Mulies, Blacktail, Cougar, and such... but it's kind of overwhelming. Any of you been out west, and have any pointers?



Good binoculars. I love the west/upper Midwest. always thought that if my whole family wasn't here that's where I'd be. good luck to ya


----------



## swampstalker24 (Mar 6, 2015)

I moved to Wyoming a little over a year ago from Georgia, and yea it is  alot different.  I was lucky enough to get in with a good group of hunters who have taken me under their wing and shown me the ropes.  Good luck!


----------



## injun joe (Mar 6, 2015)

Find a 4 wheel drive vehicle that gets good gas mileage. It's wide open space. I'd also get a good fly rod and bird gun.
I envy you.


----------



## DouglasB. (Mar 6, 2015)

joey1919 said:


> Good binoculars. I love the west/upper Midwest. always thought that if my whole family wasn't here that's where I'd be. good luck to ya



I figured that part. That's one of the things I'm kinda overwhelmed by. I don't want to get suckered in to buying a bunch of crap I don't need. I had to teach myself to hunt. My family wasn't big on it. My first few years, I bought anything and everything that had a deer picture on it. Bass Pro Shops LOVED to see me come in.


----------



## DouglasB. (Mar 6, 2015)

injun joe said:


> Find a 4 wheel drive vehicle that gets good gas mileage. It's wide open space. I'd also get a good fly rod and bird gun.
> I envy you.



Got all three already! 

Come on out sometime. Woodies is one big family afterall.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 6, 2015)

The fly fishing in Idaho is awesome. My son and I spent a week out there in Driggs, ID last year and hit several rivers. The South Fork of the Snake, Teton River and the Henrys Fork are all great fishing spots. The 500 inches of snow annually was a deterrent to me considering moving there.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Mar 8, 2015)

The only deer in Idaho are Mules and Whitetails.  

My advice.  

Get in shape.  Hunting out west is an actual physical activity.  Unlike deer hunting here, which is completely sedentary.


----------



## srb (Mar 8, 2015)

Send us back some pics.....
Sounds amazing!!!


----------



## dieselengine9 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hopefully they have an ION or something to help you!


----------



## 95g atl (Mar 9, 2015)

I grew up out west and when I moved to GA, I never experienced a "tree stand", thick woods, chiggers, poison ivy, tons of mosquitoes, etc.  It's just something different.  

Most likely, Expect LONG shots 100+ yards.  Some shots can be over 500 yards.  May have to change your rifle out (depending on what you have).

Typical, Spot and stalk.  I don't believe "stands" really exist out west, i've never seen one.  Lots and lots of miles you potentially cover.  Private land allows vehicles, public land,....walk n walk. 

Can have well below freezing mornings and warm days (60+ degree days)...OR a foot of snow dumped on you.  Unpredictable weather sometimes.

Depending on what part of Idaho, you can be hunting HIGH up in elevation.  It will feel like you can't breathe (lack of oxygen).  Get in shape.

If you have to walk great distances, have the necessary items in case you get lost or have to spend the night in the woods.  (again, it can potentially get brutally cold at night).

I don't believe you will encounter CHIGGERS, nor a lot of mosquitoes, so that is a HUGE PLUS.  Identify poison OAK, it's typically found in the west.    

Different animals out there.  Mule deer can be HUGE.  Elk are huge.  Coyotes are smaller and they are there.  

ENJOY....


----------



## caughtinarut (Mar 9, 2015)

95g atl said:


> I grew up out west and when I moved to GA, I never experienced a "tree stand", thick woods, chiggers, poison ivy, tons of mosquitoes, etc.  It's just something different.
> 
> Most likely, Expect LONG shots 100+ yards.  Some shots can be over 500 yards.  May have to change your rifle out (depending on what you have).
> 
> ...


Wolves also.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 10, 2015)

You are going to LOVE it! I moved to Utah 18 months ago and have fallen in love with it.

Hunting wise... Get a rifle that you can shoot a LONG ways (mine is good to 1,000 yards)and your odds will go way up. Hunting is a lot different out here especially with the seasons. Get good optics cause you will be doing a lot of glassing. No more September to January deer seasons but you won't need it. I shot my 1st cow elk this year (605 yards) and it filled the freezer.

And if you like to Trout fish, you can have come to the right side of the country!

PM me and I'll be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## TJay (Mar 10, 2015)

caughtinarut said:


> Wolves also.



This.  Wolves have done a number on game animals out there.  Livestock too.  Fortunately Idaho is fighting back by allowing hunters to take some wolves but a lot of damage has been done already.  Lots of reading on this subject on the web.


----------



## DouglasB. (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for all the input. The official move date is April 28th. So, I'll have pics soon there after.


----------



## Howard Parker (Mar 10, 2015)

You will have the time of your life. Lived in Co. for 10 years, n=miss it everyday!


----------



## ben300win (Mar 11, 2015)

If you ever think you are going to come back to hunt in Georgia, you might want to get a lifetime license before you go. Would only take two trips back here to pay for it in out of state fees. Good 
Luck out west. I would move to Colorado in a heartbeat if my wife would go with me. At least during the summers and hunting months.


----------



## Toddmann (Mar 11, 2015)

I have a good friend that just moved to Caldwell, ID. He loves it there. He sends me plenty of pics from there and as others have mentioned, the fly fishing and hunting is abundant there. I hope to make out there soon.


----------



## DouglasB. (Mar 11, 2015)

ben300win said:


> If you ever think you are going to come back to hunt in Georgia, you might want to get a lifetime license before you go. Would only take two trips back here to pay for it in out of state fees. Good
> Luck out west. I would move to Colorado in a heartbeat if my wife would go with me. At least during the summers and hunting months.



That's a great idea. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## IMOUTTABEER (Mar 31, 2015)

I lived in mountain home Idaho a few years ago , I did a little hunting while I was there, mostly pheasants and ducks on wma's   I will say get some camping equipment because elk season you have to do some backpacking to get away from the crowds


----------



## Dan DeBord (Apr 1, 2015)

A good horse or mule.


----------



## model88_308 (Apr 4, 2015)

The mountains in Idaho are beautiful. I've hunted there twice and even the time I did not harvest, simply enjoying the nice views and countryside made it a great trip. You've already gotten a lot of great advice & information. I'll simply add that hunting is hunting and although a lot of the tactics are very different from hunting, say, the northeast or southeast, common sense and using some of the tactics (like hunting the wind and trying to eliminate odors) that worked for you here will be good there as well.

I hunted as high as 9,000' and the ability to get around in your LPCs will definitely be limited until you adjust to those altitudes and thinner air found at higher altitudes. If I go back, I'll be sure to bring a lightweight rifle with a sensible barrel length. The first time you ride a horse through thick forest and find your long rifle barrel hanging up on low branches while slung across your shoulder, you'll understand that! 

Good binoculars and a good scope which you are familiar with at long ranges are a must. Good (light!) boots, clothing designed to be layered and a decent day pack are also important. As already mentioned, the weather in the mountains is a minute to minute deal and being stuck a couple (several?) miles from your camp or vehicle when a rain/sleet/snow squall hits without proper layers will ruin your day/hunt!

Good luck and I'm sure you will enjoy it there!


----------



## The Longhunter (Apr 4, 2015)

What part?

I have inlaws that live in the very northern part.  Probably 2 of the 4 people in the whole state that don't hunt or fish.



I haven't been out there in hunting season, I do know that getting a license for Elk can be complicated.  It's divided up into "zones", and wandering across the wrong ridge or crossing the wrong creek can be iffy.

In laws are simply eat up with whitetails and turkeys.  They have to "shoo" the turkeys out of the yard like guineas. 

The fishing is incredible.  While there are some big lakes. I would definitely invest in a canoe.  

I'd wait until you get to where you are going to decide on a gun (or make a major investment).  Northern Idaho is still .30-30 territory even for Elk -- it's mostly straight up and down, and covered in timber.  Down south, and the western part of the state, you can shoot forever.


----------



## sgtstinky (Sep 4, 2015)

DB, how is it?

I am also looking at a potential move to Idaho, all the posted information is good, but I was wondering if any one can dial me on deer in that state. It seems like the white tails are up north. I am looking at the south east, and the zones and drawing tags seem complicate. PM if anyone has information. Thanks!


----------



## DouglasB. (Nov 3, 2015)

sgtstinky said:


> DB, how is it?
> 
> I am also looking at a potential move to Idaho, all the posted information is good, but I was wondering if any one can dial me on deer in that state. It seems like the white tails are up north. I am looking at the south east, and the zones and drawing tags seem complicate. PM if anyone has information. Thanks!



Sorry for the delay in response... been a lot going on. Hopefully, you'll see this. 

It's not as bad as it sounds... it's different for sure. Everything is zoned off. You do have to apply for lotto draws, and I didn't get drawn for elk, but I did get drawn for extra deer, and pronghorn. I COULD have still bought an Elk tag, though, at the out of state hunter rate. Once the drawing is over with, locals can buy left over tags. My part of the state is overrun with muleys. Whitetails are around, but you have to hike to get to them. An hour drive north of me, and it's hunters paradise. Moose, elk, whitetail, muley, pronghorn, Mountain goat, and mountain lion are all reachable. 

The zones can be tricky if you're out by yourself... but once you get familiar with the roadways, it's pretty tough to cross into a different zone. For general hunting, you can hunt ANY zone... for special tags, you can only hunt the zone you applied for. I'd suggest spending time looking at the zones within an hours drive in any direction around you before choosing a zone. Topographical maps helped me a TON this season. 

If you're looking Southeast, you're probably in the same areas I am. I hunt around Heise... close to Kelly Canyon Ski resort. Just shoot me a PM if I can help out in any way.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Checkout Peterson's Hunting Magazine/Website.  They specialize in out of the way self guided trips on public land out West.


----------

